# Karate Practitioners In Idaho



## WyldFya (Nov 3, 2006)

So I am just curious how many karate fighter there in northern Idaho, and eastern washington.  Particularly those within 150 miles of Moscow, ID/Pullman, WA?


----------



## WyldFya (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm going to dig this one back up!  I know I'm not alone, and I would love to find others to work out with, and spar against.


----------



## undeadcheese (Mar 28, 2007)

I know a guy in Coeur d'Alene. Would be close enough for your travel distance?


----------

